# homeade aquarium stand



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I guess It helps to measure correctly







I never took into consideration the extra hight needed for accessing the filters, the filters are so crammed I wouldn't be able to open thier covers to change filter cartriges.

well its not to hard to fix, I just need to make bigger legs, the center section will be re-used. this time I will have 7" access space instead of 2"

off to home depo I go.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the stand


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

another


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lookin good. but you're right.. not enough room to change the filters.. .looks good though!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

it looks good though....just a small problem to fix.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I find it really helpfull to start with chart paper and draw your stand and hood out .
It's easy to see problems like filter clearances and stuff.I'll spend a couple days screwing around with it on paper before starting construction and you can figure out your shopping list to the last peice of wood before you even go to home depot.
pete


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Looking good. What are ya putting in those breeder tanks?

-ttldnial


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

other than that they look really good.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ttldnial said:


> Looking good. What are ya putting in those breeder tanks?
> 
> -ttldnial


 its going to be home for an elongautas, a xingu rhom and a gold spilo. I will eventually get 3 more tanks for the bottom shelf.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

other then that, good job?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I find it really helpfull to start with chart paper and draw your stand and hood out .
> It's easy to see problems like filter clearances and stuff.I'll spend a couple days screwing around with it on paper before starting construction and you can figure out your shopping list to the last peice of wood before you even go to home depot.
> pete


my bigest mistake was I didn't factor in the width of a 2x4 (3 1/2"), Im so used to working with sheetmetal. so thats a total of 10 1/2" of lost space because I measured wrong.

this is a picture of my rough draft. can you see my errors? oh, and I was originally going to use 30 gallon breader tanks.im glad I changed my mind


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think you did a good job, just a minor fix. And it looks really nice!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

nice








how many gallon a tank?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i wiosh i was good with stuff like that thats sweet nitro i like it


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey nitro, not to bite off you but I'd love to build a stand just like yours to house six 30 gallon tanks. This would be my first project in making a stand and I really dont know where to start. Like what kind of wood I need to buy and any special parts. Can you give me a rundown of all the materials I need to support the tanks and steps to accomplish this. I am a beginner at this and justed want to make sure I do it right. Anyone's help would be very much appreciated!







By the way, why did you choose 40gallon vs. 30gallon? Besides more room for the fish, are there any other advantages of having 40g? Thanks in advance.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

when you say theres not enough room for the filters . . . your talking about HOB's. right? if thats the case, why not go with some canister filters, and store them in the lower portion of the stand?

~Will.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it still looks good though nitro i'm sure you will get it sorted
dixon


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I think I see a problem. I hope you havent filled them yet. I dunno, maybe I am seein this wrong. Ok, on the horizontal pieces, the ones where the tanks are sitting on in the pictures, Is there any other support for them? Besides wood glue and screws, I dont see any verticle supports for them. this will definately not hold any size tank. But it can be fixed with verticle supports under the horizontal ones. Right now all the weight is not being supported by any verticle posts. It will fall right through. Just for an example, look at the top, the very top. If there was a piece of plywood on that for a top, that would be a good place for a tank. Of course it's too high, but all the weight is being spread out. On the middle shelf, it's not. hope you understand what Im tryin to say.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I drew it out on microsoft paint to help aid in my description, but I cant figure out how to put it on here.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

everythings all set, I have re-built it and filled it (yes it does hold water)

Im working on a matching top also, i just need to sand and stain it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the top


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it will eventually hold 3 more tanks on the bottom shelf


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Good job, Nice work.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the matching canopy.

i have a total of 40 screws holding up the first level alone, each screw can hold my weight easily (230lbs). im fairly confident this wont break.if I was to do it again I would make changes, but im satifyed of the outcome


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool. Gotta love those home made stands. It will be a sight to see with 6 40 gallon breeders.

~Dj


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That looks awesome Nitro, Good Job!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet setup we are all jelous


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That is awsome, I'm probly gonna make my own stand for a 29 gallon i'm probly getting, first project, kinda worried, oh well.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> the matching canopy.
> 
> i have a total of 40 screws holding up the first level alone, each screw can hold my weight easily (230lbs). im fairly confident this wont break.if I was to do it again I would make changes, but im satifyed of the outcome


 I like the stand, it rocks but still a lil sketchy on the placement of the screws. Just trying to help out. It's almost like holding your arm out to your side. You might be able to hold it out for a while, but how long. To much stress.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > the matching canopy.
> ...


 but what can I do now? theres not much I can do to beef it up. even if I use metal brackets, there only in place with screws, so im right back where I started.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lookion good nitro!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> but what can I do now? theres not much I can do to beef it up. even if I use metal brackets, there only in place with screws, so im right back where I started.


 You can still put verticle supports right underneath the tank platform. I have it drawn on microsoft paint but dunno how to put it up here. You know how theres a verticle post on the outside corners of the horizontal ones. Just cut some smaller ones to place in between the horizontal ones. If anyone can pm me to help put this on here, I would appreciate it. I just dont want 3 40 gallon breeder tanks on the floor.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Only way I could do it was snapping a pic of it off my screen. The pic on the left is the angle view from the pic. The pic on the right side is a side view of the studs. The red and yellow are existing verticle and horizontal supports. The ones in blue are the ones I think you might wanna put in there. As long as their snugly fit in between to support the tanks instead of just screws. Hope this helps.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

JUst a tip and you all probably know already but if you take your measurments To home depot with you when you buy you wood they will cut it to size for no extra charge. Saves a lot of time cause all you have to do is screw it together


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought only first two cuts were free. It would be a good idea to cut down a 4'x8' piece of oak or whatever to size you want. But I dont think they are gonna make more than a few cuts.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

At the one here at least they will cut it however you want it No charge Ive had em make alot of cuts for speaker boxes and such


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Only way I could do it was snapping a pic of it off my screen. The pic on the left is the angle view from the pic. The pic on the right side is a side view of the studs. The red and yellow are existing verticle and horizontal supports. The ones in blue are the ones I think you might wanna put in there. As long as their snugly fit in between to support the tanks instead of just screws. Hope this helps.


 I can see your upgrade, but that means I wont be able to put 3 more tanks on the bottom. got any other ideas?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice work nitro


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

did u add anything else to it


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

why would u bring back a post from 2 years ago?

before yo post please check the dates and try not to bring back old threads.

thanks


----------

